# Welcome Our New Mod - Justin



## Jeremy (Oct 20, 2012)

A toast to our new moderator:


----------



## AndyB (Oct 20, 2012)

Welcome to the party dude!


----------



## BellGreen (Oct 20, 2012)

Finally


----------



## Officer Berri (Oct 20, 2012)

Wow, congratulations, Justin!


----------



## demoness (Oct 20, 2012)

Big congrats.  I look forward to seeing you as moderator.


----------



## Trundle (Oct 20, 2012)

Justin! My main man!
Congratulations!


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 20, 2012)

By the way, I don't know how many we are going to promote.  It could be long term too.  But Justin is probably not the only one we will promote from this round of applications.


----------



## Kaiaa (Oct 20, 2012)

Congrats Justin!


----------



## Justin (Oct 20, 2012)

Guess it's time for me to go inactive now. See you guys in a year!


----------



## SockHead (Oct 20, 2012)




----------



## Jas0n (Oct 20, 2012)

About time! Grats buddy


----------



## Mino (Oct 20, 2012)

You're like 8 years late on this promotion.


----------



## Elijo (Oct 20, 2012)

Congrats Jusin! I hope you enjoy your new role as Mod.  Let's celebrate!


----------



## Jake (Oct 20, 2012)

wow did not expect this! such a shock


----------



## Princess (Oct 20, 2012)

Yay congrats Justin!


----------



## Mairmalade (Oct 20, 2012)

Yay Justin 

Glad to see you in blue finally. Congratulations!


----------



## Brad (Oct 20, 2012)

Congrats Justin! May your modship be long, and prosperous.


----------



## Justin (Oct 20, 2012)

Thanks everyone! Looking forward to helping out here even more than before.


----------



## JabuJabule (Oct 21, 2012)

I could have sworn you already were a mod...

Anyway! Congrats bud. Do well!


----------



## Caius (Oct 21, 2012)

Grats justin


----------



## Thunder (Oct 21, 2012)

Took long enough, congrats Jubs.


----------



## Rover AC (Oct 21, 2012)

Finally I get to say congratulations to Justin on his new role. Good job!


----------



## Keenan (Oct 21, 2012)

Hooray for Jubs! You deserve to be mod!


----------



## Celestefey (Oct 21, 2012)

Congratulations on becoming moderator!


----------



## Sporge27 (Oct 21, 2012)

Yes congrats.  Now get me a cup of coffee


----------



## Conor (Oct 21, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## JasonBurrows (Oct 21, 2012)

Congrats Justin!
I am sure you won't be feeling blue with this great new role.


----------



## Toeto (Oct 21, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## Josh (Oct 22, 2012)

Congrats, By the way what was your old username again, I've forgotten :S


----------



## Lyssa (Oct 22, 2012)

Congratumalations Justin!!!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 28, 2012)

Josh said:


> Congrats, By the way what was your old username again, I've forgotten :S


His original original name was Jubstan. Then he went by Jubs. (I think)

'Grats, mang!


----------



## Jake (Oct 28, 2012)

Josh said:


> Congrats, By the way what was your old username again, I've forgotten :S



wasn't it Jubs?


----------



## Justin (Oct 28, 2012)

My old names:

Justin125
RJWii2
Jubstan
Justin

I was never Jubs on the forums, only in the IRC.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 28, 2012)

So I was right about Jubstan, then. I knew I was right!


----------

